# What are your thoughts...



## confusedsoul (Oct 21, 2005)

On the .257 Weatherby Magnum? I'm really interested in a rifle of this caliber. Only problem is I'm pretty much limited to Weatherby rifles correct? I love how flat/fast it appears to shoot and the fact I could use this on large deer (mainly whitetail maybe some Mule) and antelope. Any comments?


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I shoot a 25-06 for white tail and it does a great job. I don't think that I would like to use it for mule deer though. Some may tell you different but IMO you need a little more lead for a mule deer. I would say 270 at least.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I like 25 cals, and shoot 250 savage, 250 savage improved, 257 roberts, 25-06, and 257 wby. If you reload, the 25-06 will get you pretty close to the wby. The guns are cheaper, ammo is cheaper, and with the right bullets will handle all the fox/yote up to deer very nicely. The weatherby is the fastest of this group, but I have found the 25-06 to be 95% as good. Gey one if that is what trips your trigger, but also take a look at the 25-06. Of the ones I have, the 257 roberts is my personal favorite. I have not shot any mule deer, but the roberts has taken 250lb whitetail with 115gr nosler BT's out to 200yds. I would think the 115gr nosler partiton would work very well of game up to 300lbs out to about 250yds or so. Take that out to 300 for the 25-06, and 350 or so for the Weatherby. This is just my thinking, I am shure many poeple would think otherwise, but we all have opinions. Good luck with what you get.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## TN.Frank (Nov 12, 2005)

The 25-06 is one of the bigest under rated ctgs. for Western Hunting of them all. It's very flat shooting, hits good with proper bullets and is cheaper to shoot then any Weatherby ctg. With a good 120gr. bullet, proper placement(key to any rifle ctg.) and keeping shots under 200 yrds you can take an elk with this ctg. although something in the .30 cal. class is a better choice if you have it. For a combo ctg.(deer/varmints) it's much better then something like the .243 Win. If you can get into one for a decent price I'd say buy it and don't look back. JMHO.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Roy Weatherby came up with the .257 Weatherby in the late 40's and over time it bacame his personal favorite out of all his other calibers. He used it to succesfully take several head of game to include elk and cape buffalo. So as far as being a good choice for deer of any variety I think so but not my personal first choice I'm a .264 Win Mag fan. I believe also that a 25-06 is no less of a choice and it is as efective as the Weatherby. You also don't have to buy a Weatherby rifle to shoot the 257 Weatherby you can rebarrel a rifle you already have or purchase a differnt brand and have it modified. For example if you like Browning rifles simply but one that is chambered for a .300 Win Mag or like caliber and send it to a gunsmith and have him rebarrel it to a .257 Weatherby and poof you have a Browning in a .257 Weatherby you see. Hope that helped


----------

